# The Jackson Clan Grows



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

The clan just grew by two. Tuesday, my wife and I paid a 2+ hour visit to Great Miami Outfitters. The young folks there are so nice, knowledgeable, and patient. We had the Cruiser 10 and 12 Anglers in mind, but given my size, we wound up with a 2017 Forest Coosa HD off the floor for me and a Forest Coosa ordered for her. They get a truck from Jackson every three weeks so she only has to wait two weeks for it. We got the Bending Branches Classic Plus fiberglass paddles in 230-245 for her and 240-255 for me, both sage green.

We can't wait for the water to warm up!


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

You're going to love it man! I paddle a 2016 hd in forest and it's my best friend!


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice looking Yak man, You're gonna love it!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MoeFishin said:


> The clan just grew by two. Tuesday, my wife and I paid a 2+ hour visit to Great Miami Outfitters. The young folks there are so nice, knowledgeable, and patient. We had the Cruiser 10 and 12 Anglers in mind, but given my size, we wound up with a 2017 Forest Cousa HD off the floor for me and a Forest Cousa ordered for her. They get a truck from Jackson every three weeks so she only has to wait two weeks for it. We got the Bending Branches Classic Plus fiberglass paddles in 230-245 for her and 240-255 for me, both sage green.
> 
> We can't wait for the water to warm up!
> 
> ...


you done spoiled her.....no turning back now


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Quite an upgrade from the Cruise ... you won't be disappointed!! Congrats !


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Coosa Coosa Coosa


----------



## WiggleWart (Aug 8, 2016)

The Jackson clan is going to grow by one more as soon as this snow clears out this week. But I still haven't decided which one, Coosa HD or the Big Rig. Both have their pros and cons. I'm 50/50 right now. Anyone want to push me to one side or the other?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

WiggleWart said:


> The Jackson clan is going to grow by one more as soon as this snow clears out this week. But I still haven't decided which one, Coosa HD or the Big Rig. Both have their pros and cons. I'm 50/50 right now. Anyone want to push me to one side or the other?



If ur a big guy go big (Big Rig)..If ur not a big dude no real need for it. It's name speaks for itself....but it is an awesome boat. I however I would go with the HD....It's more a lil big rig than a Coosa anyhow.


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

I can't give you any experience with either, but having just made the tough choice after being sure it would be a Big Rig for this big guy, I can tell you what I considered.

Neither will be fun portaging up a steep bank, even if you unload them (that had us considering the Cruiser Angler models). We want to travel the LMR outside the areas kept clear by the liveries, so the HD has an edge getting around strainers and dams. Neither are as nice as the Coosa at this.

The Big Rig wins the in-hull storage, but we camp small with hammocks and flys. The closed cell Therm-A-Rest pad can be strapped on deck.

The rated max loads are close at 425 and 450 pounds, but the HD's 2 high and 3 low seat positions give a bit more flexibility distributing the load of a big person (me) fore and aft. I plan to start with the forward high position (and lose some weight due to increased activity).

The HD is closer to the Big Rig in length and the Coosa in width. Its length is 2/3 the difference between the Coosa and the Big Rig, but its width is only 1/3 the difference. I'm not sure if there's any difference in the standing area widths. I like the HD's narrower gunwales and not having to reach so far over to grab a fish or a stringer. That might not be an issue for some.

I hope this helps. I think either of us would be very happy with either kayak.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

WiggleWart said:


> The Jackson clan is going to grow by one more as soon as this snow clears out this week. But I still haven't decided which one, Coosa HD or the Big Rig. Both have their pros and cons. I'm 50/50 right now. Anyone want to push me to one side or the other?


Really can't go wrong with either. I'd say depends on what water you will be fishing mainly and as SMB said your size. As Moe pointed out the BR is king when it comes to storage. I also love the rod holders molded in on the BR. Very convenient. Also don't discount the BRs handling capabilities... she drafts shallow and paddles amazingly well especially in moving water.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I've paddled both quite a bit. As much as I loved the Big Rig, I had a love/hate relationship with that stand up bar. Cool concept, but the design is horrible. It takes way too much effort to put it up and down. (I'm hoping that someone will say they've changed the design recently, but I don't think so.)
That said, the design of the boat itself is awesome. I'm 170 lbs. so it drafted very shallow, and subsequently was very nimble in the handling department.
Coosa HD is dreamy on every front. It reflects the top of the boat design improvements by Jackson, and the hull design is incredible. It's SUPER stable yet handles unbelievably. It really is a marvel of a design that it does so much so well.
My take: Unless you have a specific need that I'm not aware of, I'd go with Coosa HD all day.


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

I guess if I'm going to own one, maybe I should learn how to spell it. LOL


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Spent the last year on a Coosa HD. I am 240lbs, and carry a ton of gear. It is not a fast kayak by any means, but it is a great fishing yak. Be aware that both it and the big rig are large and heavy kayaks. I can carry mine by myself, but it takes some work. You had better have a truck or a trailer because it would be a nightmare to put on a roof by yourself.


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

This might give you an idea. Best I can tell, the seats are in the high position and the HD is in the front high position. The Big Rig is 8" longer than the HD, which is 16" longer than the Coosa.


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

By making them all the same size, I can see where the seats are relative to the overall length. The HD rear high position should be about the same or maybe a bit aft compared to the Big Rig's. The Coosa appears to have the aft most seat, probably to get more of the bow out of the water for faster turning. Hull differences aside, perhaps 2-3 gallons of water under the front hatch could improve its tracking if that is called for.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I want one of each.


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

SMBHooker said:


> I want one of each.


We'll have two of the three.  Now I just have to figure out how to carry them both at the same time in our F250's 8 foot bed. With the HD's stern tied up in one front corner and the bow over against the opposite tailgate opening, the side just clears the wheel well. I'm thinking of putting a 4' x 4' piece of hard foam on it to spread the load and putting the Coosa on it upside down in an X layout, tied to the other front bed corner and opposite tailgate opening. The seats can ride in the back seat of the SuperCab with the paddles. Would that be too much load on the HD's keel?

Any better ideas? Anyone?

[edit to add photo of HD in truck)


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes - we do all the time. 

Flan u got a pic of ur truck? Think we do 2 HDs, 1 BR and a Coosa.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Moe- Just tilt each kayak up on its side and wedge em in there. Strap the front and back and you are golden.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

SMBHooker said:


> Yes - we do all the time.
> 
> Flan u got a pic of ur truck? Think we do 2 HDs, 1 BR and a Coosa.


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks, all! ...especially for the picture, Flan! That looks a lot easier and less complicated.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Gonna throw another brand new JK in the mix for a bigger guy that folks are LOVING- Check out the Mayfly. Open deck concept with BR stability.


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

SMB, how heavy is that cannonball on your Coosa? How much/what size chain (if any) is above it? 16' small dog leash?

Looks about as snag-resistant an anchor as one could have.

Thanks!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

You can get 3lb ones on ebay for like 15 bucks. Also, you can get 23 foot dog leashes on amazon for lake anchoring as well.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

MoeFishin said:


> SMB, how heavy is that cannonball on your Coosa? How much/what size chain (if any) is above it? 16' small dog leash?
> 
> Looks about as snag-resistant an anchor as one could have.
> 
> Thanks!


It's about 3 -3.5 lbs ... solid steel. Had it for many years on the Coosa. I think I got it from GMO. Yes, I use a 16 ft leash... never had need for more in the rivers. Never got stuck either.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

heres 3 in a shotr bed


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

Seems as if I was making much ado about nothing.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

A 3 lb. rubber coated dumb bell from Walmart works great as a snag free anchor also.


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

The 23-26 foot leashes were pricier, so I ordered one of the 16 foot leashes off eBay just to try with a couple of feet of 3/8 inch galvanized chain. Minus the 5-1/2 feet to the stern, that'll yield about 3:1 scope to the chain in 3-1/2 feet of water. It's a start for the LMR and if I want more length for BC or CC lakes, I'll put this setup on the wife's Coosa. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Most guys wrap an old bicycle tire tube or duct tape around their drag chain.


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

My wife is an aficionado of duct tape. I don't think they make a color she doesn't have, LOL. I'll see what I can come up with for a bicycle tube, though. Thanks!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

It's just to dampen the noise a bit and be a tad more eco-friendly to the stream bottom.


----------



## WiggleWart (Aug 8, 2016)

I did it! I decided on the Coosa HD. Picked it up yesterday. I have a small trailer arriving today. Will get that assembled and will start decking out the Coosa. Come on Spring!!!


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

Congratulations. I also find it tempting to start fitting out our new boats. We already have a lot of what we'll carry.

I want to see if the Jackson stand up assist strap will work adequately as a drag leash before buying something else.

I'm going to wait and see how well a basic Flexi small size dog leash and two feet of 3/8 inch galvanized chain (39 ounces) holds in slow, shallow LMR water... before cutting some chain off and adding a 2-3 pound cannonball weight as an anchor.

Because we bought heavier boats and because of arthritis in my wife's hands, we followed the GMO recommendation for a Sit-on-Top Cart with solid wheels that breaks down and stows in the bow. I also bought a second Plano 3640 box the HD should've come with.

We already have Mustang auto-inflatable PFDs with D-rings for a jackline tether (as well as Type I offshore vests for Lake Erie), but fearing accidental deployment due to splashes in a kayak, we bought Mustang manual inflatables (in Mossy Oak Blade camo). We already have a Gerber River Knife for each one. It seems today they only sell the River Shorty. It's less expensive on Amazon. Priceless to a sailor with all that rigging, but also useful if you fall into submerged fishing line. We have a pealess whistle on every PFD.

We already have a Seal Line Baja 30 liter dry bag that fits in the HD fore hatch and that will hold all our camping gear. We want (hopefully 10 liter) dry bags that will fit in the aft hatches with a towel and change of clothes for each kayak. But I'll try to buy them from Amazon for the easy return in case they don't fit. If the 30 fits in the fore hatch of the Coosa, I'll get another. If not, I'll try a 20.

Because of the river environment, we have Sawyer Permethrin to treat our river clothes the night before and their “Fisherman’s Formula” Picaridin for our skin. We also have GI nylon ponchos, baby wipes, and small trowels for cat holes from our backpacking stuff.

We'll have better lights when camping, but will each carry a Petzl e+LITE for unintended night ops. We may not need a compass on the river, but we each will carry one in case we have to take out through the woods. Other emergency gear we have and will carry includes:

First Aid Kit
Survival Blanket, AMK SOL 5’x8’/3.4 oz
Folding Saw (Bahco)
ZipLoc with Tinder, BIC lighter, Firesteel
ZipLoc with Coffee Filters and Chlorine Dioxide Tablets
Nalgene bottle, wide mouth 1 liter, with o-ring for coffee filters
Supersonic lead weight launcher
I'm thinking of replacing the HD console with a live well for minnows made from a small cooler and a 12 volt fountain pump using the center scupper, but that's a project for later.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

MoeFishin said:


> Congratulations. I also find it tempting to start fitting out our new boats. We already have a lot of what we'll carry.
> 
> I want to see if the Jackson stand up assist strap will work adequately as a drag leash before buying something else.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great list !
One suggestion ... keep your stand up strap in place and add a small section of strong rope with a large clip onto the front handle. You will want it to drag the yak around as well as for a leash to attach to your self while wading.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

the stand up assist strap sux as a drag leash... the best leash ive found is literally a dog leash.. i went to the pet store and found the strongest dog leash they had... 6 foot in length...works perfectly


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

Both sound like great ideas--a heavy 6 foot dog leash and 25 feet of 3/8 inch floating polypropylene braid... with a large clip spliced on. Thanks, guys!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

hold on a second moe... I think we may be talking about different things here... when i say "a drag leash"... I am referring to what is tied to the front handle of the kayak in order to drag it up or down river or across the ground . don't mean to confuse anyone .


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

That's what I was wanting it for, 9Left--dragging the kayak across the ground. A six foot dog leash being about twice the length of the assist strap would put much more of our pull in a horizontal direction. Thanks for the suggestion! Matt brought up tethering the kayak to you while wading, for which I'd want a floating line.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess I got a slightly different take on the "drag leash". I like to, in the summer, get out of the yak quite a bit and cool off from the heat and slow things down a bit too. Wade the river and pull my yak behind me. 

It's nice to stop - get a drink - change lures - measure a fish on the deck while standing in the water.......so, I like my "drag chain" to be the same length as the kayak so if I feel the need to do any of the above I don't need to disconnect to do them. Then of course u can also actually use it to drag the yak.

For many years I had the same strand of parracord on it that I used....untill one day ML and I tried to hoyst my Coosa w/100 lbs of gear in it up a cliff wall tied to my truck...It snapped when I hit the gas.

Now I use a cheap small diameter rope I got from odd lots.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

In other words Moe ... more than one way to skin a cat !!! Find out what works for you and enjoy that kayak. I have no doubt you will do just that.


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

I will owe you all a debt of gratitude for much of that enjoyment, Matt. Your experiences and advice shared in this thread and many older ones on this forum have given me a great head start. Thank you all!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Last take on a drag leash...I use cheap 1/2" poly rope for a few reasons. Mostly because I tie multiple knots along the rope. When you're dragging on land, over a tree, up a hill etc...and need a little "umph", grabbing one of the many knots is a game changer.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

And congrats, Wigglewart!! That's an AWESOME boat!! Color me jealous!!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> Last take on a drag leash...I use cheap 1/2" poly rope for a few reasons. Mostly because I tie multiple knots along the rope. When you're dragging on land, over a tree, up a hill etc...and need a little "umph", grabbing one of the many knots is a game changer.


I do exactly the same Bubba. You need some of that extra umph dragging a BIgRig around


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

There are reasons to hate polypro rope... the UV degradation, rougher on the hands (than polyester/Dacron), and the slick texture to try to grip. But when you need floating line (i.e. ski or throw rope) it's the choice. Going with the fatter 1/2 inch diameter and adding knots along the length help solve the grip problem. Great idea... as is SMB's choice of a boat length tether. Many thanks!


----------

